
Ask HN: Evening freelancers, how do you manage your time? - nightkoder
So I tend to have a fair amount of time in the evenings, but due to a fairly erratic childcare schedule I never really know when I am going to get the most of my freetime in.<p>I would like to do some freelancing in my spare time with a view to quitting my job and doing it fulltime once it is up and running. I am worried that clients aren&#x27;t really going to like the fact that I will not be able to dedicate a predetermined number of hours per week to their project and will only be able specify a vague 10-20 hours per week timeframe.<p>Do you folks have any advice on how I can best handle this?
======
muzani
I used to do about 2-5 hours a day of freelancing on the train or on an Uber.
Ironically I probably worked more part time than full time.

My spouse took care of the children during the longer periods. It helps to
share some of the income. An envelope full of cash makes for a better gift
than flowers.

~~~
nightkoder
I am divorced and the mother of my kids is not particularly stable.. To put it
mildly. Which does make things quite a bit harder unfortunately.

~~~
muzani
Ah, sorry to hear that. Can you get a babysitter or pay a relative/friend to
watch the kids? Obviously not something you want to do in the long run as it
seems to neglect the kids, but it could make things better.

Alternatively you can look for clients who are very understanding of your
situation.

